# May 2010 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the hoof trimmers in the April drawing was sam b. Congratulations!

With packing season starting up we thought it would be nice to put up a hanging scale this month for weighing panniers. It weighs up to 50 lbs and has a built in tape measure.
[attachment=0:22a4cpw9]Scale.jpg[/attachment:22a4cpw9]

Simply "reply" to this message to be entered into the drawing.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't pack but would love this to get a better weight on newborns. Right now standing on the bathroom scale with the baby then without. So please enter my name.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay for scales! Maybe someday I'll win one of these contests.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

toss my name in the hat


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Hey Rex!
You should post the price in the give aways.
For many may need one sooner than the end
of the month. And some are lazy and do not
want to do a search on the website.
Or incase we do not win it. We know we can buy
for less than some bathroom scales at walmart.

It is $13.90. For those of you that can not wait. LOL

I will end up ordering one when I do not win it.
LOL


----------



## bish (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd like to be the owner of a new set of scales as well.


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Please count me in, I would love to add this to my packing gear
Thanks
CIndy


----------



## wyowinds (Dec 31, 2009)

Please include me in that drawing. Thanks


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

It's on my shopping list. I'll wait for the end of the month to see if I get lucky before I go pick one up. Please add me in, thanks.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool, please count us in.
Thanks!


----------



## amcoy (Jun 18, 2009)

Count me in too! Thanks!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

oh ya babayyyy, sign me up.


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I do not have anything yet as far as packing gear.


----------



## SNAKEMAN (Jan 18, 2011)

A balanced goat is a happy goat  
Count me in.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Great count me in please


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Could use a new one - Ours Broke. Thanks! BK


----------



## slpayne (May 16, 2011)

Would be great to have a scale to start my collection of equipment. I am just starting with training goats to pack. Please enter me in the drawing. Thank you. Susan


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I'm in! I can always use one more thing to add to the "kitchen sink" I always end up bringing...and this would actually be USEFUL!


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

yep I do need one.


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

Would love to have the scales! Count us in. Harriet Aiken


----------



## GoatWild (Nov 30, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## imported_Ruth (May 28, 2011)

I am new to the idea of packing with goats and would enjoy the scale as I learn to pack.


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

I would love to have a scale!!!!!!!!

Count me in


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Please add me if its not too late!!!

Thanks!


----------



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the weigh scale is slpayne. Congratulations!


----------

